# Mount Redoubt



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well for the past week we've had over 7 eruptions, the ash has missed us! (yay!)

But it Just erupted about and hour ago. and we are having a light dusting of ash. I was out there putting animals inside and it smells really smokey, but everyones inside and eating so they seem happy. 

It really weird, we went to the store and you cant see any of the (huge) mountains around us, and the smokey smell is very (well, not good smelling). lol. 

one good thing about this is that the hay crop should be great this year! woohoo.. lol

BTW- Lance Mackey won the Iditarod, 3rd year in a row!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow scary. Congrats to Lance


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow katrina ....hope and pray that your family and animals will be safe.....to remain in good health ray: ...

that smell must be a night mare...... :sigh:



> BTW- Lance Mackey won the Iditarod, 3rd year in a row!!


 that is wonderful news ....Lance is really good at it ...isn't he..... :leap: :wink: Did you get to go watch any of it?

Haven't seen ya on here much ...we missed having you around..... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah Mackey has a great team, his father, actually won a few also. so it runs in the family. I didnt get to actually be there, but i watched it live on t.v. so he's like the lance armstrong of dog mushing. lol!
yeah our computer was broken, but now we got it back (obviously), i was so weird w/o one, i had to use the....Dictionary! LOL

The ash stopped for now. i dont know if it'll keep coming though. nice 'n warm, around 28F and with 13 hours of daylight! 

hey stacey is the PM thing working for you? 

--katrina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah the PM feature is working - whats up?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so how's things today Katrina...with the ash/volcano ? 

Puters are so unpredictable ...I recently had to start from scratch...boy was that work... :hair: :sigh: 

So you are having problems with PM ing?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ash stopped- but its snowing still, got abouit 1-2 inches, so no big deal. looks like its passed us. if it blows again we might get a little. I know that Anchorage got like 1/2" of ash. 

yeah the pm says i have 2 new messages, but i've already read both of those, when you click on the inbox, the two messages that it says are new are all highlighted and underlined in green, like i havent read them...


it sucks we had to wipe away most of the memory on this computer, that why i was gone, for 7 days--- i had to look things up in a dictionary rather than on the internet. lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow you are getting snow? I am glad you are not getting ash anymore ...that is a good thing...

with the puter ..that had to be terrible losing all that info....hope you had it saved... :shocked: 

On the PM issue:
Does it say "2 new message" at the top area ...next to user control panel?
or is it just when you go to the inbox? because mine is showing green in the inbox to...but mine says "0 new messages"


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> one good thing about this is that the hay crop should be great this year! woohoo.. lol


All that ash on the hay ground, talk about really nice free fertilizer :drool:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> On the PM issue:
> Does it say "2 new message" at the top area ...next to user control panel?
> or is it just when you go to the inbox? because mine is showing green in the inbox to...but mine says "0 new messages"


it says 2 new messages at the top area, near user control.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will have to get a hold of stacey on this .....that is ....weird.... :scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

no rush.

so hows everyone's springs going?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry I dont know what the issue is. Try logging out and then logging back in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If that don't work:
maybe try to clean out your cookies....browsing history ect ..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and not just leave TGS and reopen a new window you have to physically click 'logout'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good point stacey... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well, i logged out (for the first time ever i think) lol.

it still does it...should i just not worry about it? doesnt seem like it would mess anything up, would it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no it wont mess anything up - but just be anoying. You could try deleting the messages -- but do save the information if you need it as I can not retrieve PM's


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is hilarious stacey ...at the same exact time ...this is what I tried to post.. ..LOL :ROFL: 

It shouldn't mess things up...but it would be a little annoying.....

maybe delete those that are giving you the trouble... :wink: 
and hopefully it won't happen again..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what can I say "great mines think a like" :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep...that is so cool .... :thumbup: and bizarre at the same time....LOL :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:ROFL: nice, great minds do think alike huh?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so funny to me though...it blows my mind.....LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katrina how is the ash? Is the volcano at a simmer yet?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

we've had over 20 eruptions. This is one of the biggest activity we've had since the '80s. 

on sunday evening at 7:30 we got an ash cloud, and had alot of ash coming down, so I went and put everyone up, including chickens, turkey and the pigs (who didnt like being inside with good weather ) 

I was at the store and you couldnt see any of the mountains, the sky was dark and it stunk. yuck! the fresh snow was all grey/blackish. 

today, we had another eruption in the morning, and ash is headed northwest, so it might or might not hit us. depending on the winds. 

I read in the papers that this might last a long time, i think it said weeks or months. But i'll check into it...

ooh! BTW- i fixed the 2 new messages, I had to 'resort them into different folders" or something like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ooh! BTW- i fixed the 2 new messages, I had to 'resort them into different folders" or something like that.


 that is so strange....

20- interruptions .. :shocked: .record breaker :shocked: weeks or months..... :shocked: holy cow ...that is just to much....and no fun at all..... 

how did you have room for all the animals...in your barn? reminds me of Noah....

that would be a bummer having to smell and see that ....what torture....I feel so sorry for you ...your family ...other people ...and animals of all kinds...  .... I can only imagine ...what the wildlife is going through......I will pray ...that it will subside soon... ray: ray: 
I pray... that it keeps missing you.....

It must be terrible... you can't see the beauty of Alaska...but only yuck.... :doh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well i just stuck all of the does/kid in the goatshed and nailed a board over the entrance.

and i put thor and the cashmeres in the kidding stall (in another shed).

20 eruptions with like 2 weeks...i think 
BEFORE:







Redoubt Before







From kenai beach







summer
it hasnt been fun, but we've only gotten ash once- the kenai has gotten more. because thats where the volcanoe is

















The Ash cloud on a Sunny Day!








where somebodys car was parked!








Redoubt's first eruption










pics are from Achorage Daily News.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the pics...I was curious what it all looked like....it really is terrible..  ...but some of the pics are real beautiful in other ways.....I really like the "Stupid Ash" writing...LOL.... I was thinking it said something else....... at first....no..... not really ...but it says it all....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what did you think it said....they have some more creative ones...but i didnt know if i should post them or not. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

change the H to a S...LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, that's what i thought too.  hey. theyre creative.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DH ...laughed .....when he seen that writing in the ash.....


----------

